# August 2022 Photo of the Month Voting (late)



## snowbear (Sep 9, 2022)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.  Vote for up to three.

 1. "Swallowtail Butterfly" by @Jeff15






 2. #2 from "Hungerburg Station - Innsbruck" by @Dan Udrea





 3. "Aleja" by @Donde





 4. "Can you stand one more hummingbird shot? This one is special!" by @SquarePeg





 5. "Short Eared Owl" by @MitchP :





 6. "Deer" from the "A Buck and a web" series by @Scott Whaley





 7. "Tangle of Ducks" by @MitchP


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 10, 2022)

You have forgotten the Poll...


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 10, 2022)

@snowbear  poll not added.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 10, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> You have forgotten the Poll...





SquarePeg said:


> @snowbear  poll not added.


Apparently not saved.  Fixed.


----------



## terri (Sep 10, 2022)

Vote vote vote, people!     Some wonderful entries in here.


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 10, 2022)

Voted!


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 11, 2022)

snowbear said:


> Apparently not saved.  Fixed.


Thanks Bear!


----------



## TanBrae (Sep 17, 2022)

How does one vote, please?


----------



## snowbear (Sep 17, 2022)

TanBrae said:


> How does one vote, please?


Vote during the open polling time - seven days, starting around the 5th of the month.  This one is closed.


----------

